# Mason Jars



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 2, 2010)

Where the hell can i get mason jars?  I have been to two wal marts and they are out.  I am going to need at least 4 cases in the next week.  I found these other types of jars plastic with lids that tighten on.  Will those work or do i need mason?

Thanks


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

I get mine at a cpl different places...Big Lots has them near me, as does Christmas Tree Shops...I try to avoid Wal Mart...not a big fan of their business practices...I am a Teamster and I know they are anti-union...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

Around here all grocery(?) stores have them. I found at the local feed and seed.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

Ace Hardware, Tractor Supply Store.....Home and Garden places will have them.  I think I have seen them at Osh.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 2, 2010)

MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS said:
			
		

> Where the hell can i get mason jars? I have been to two wal marts and they are out. I am going to need at least 4 cases in the next week. *I found these other types of jars plastic with lids that tighten on. Will those work or do i need mason?*
> 
> Thanks


 
Hello MWKNL-

The plastic should work fine, provided they are meant for food storage.

There have been some very experienced long term growers here that advocate the use of plastic storage bags, so those would work also.  I've never done it, but the growers who do are well respected and reputable.

You're going to need 4 cases of jars?    That's a lot of jars!

Congratulations on your upcoming (huge) harvest!


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone from colorado?  Any help?  I need a definitive answer i cant be driving around all day again.


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 2, 2010)

I know my first grow man.  I did alot of research and these took about 5 months total.  But it was worth it.  I will post a journal of pics when my stativa is done in a couple mroe weeks.  I went all organic and next grow is going to be even better.  I honestly have never seen weed like mine before.  I have purple, orange, and red leaves.   Colorado MMJ.


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

I hve never used this site but they sell in bulk....hxxp://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=59

As always xx to tt


----------



## Growdude (Jan 2, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve never used this site but they sell in bulk....hxxp://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=59
> 
> As always xx to tt



Yea this is where i get mine, you dont have to buy in bulk from there.
Nice 1 gal jars.


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Yea this is where i get mine, you dont have to buy in bulk from there.
> Nice 1 gal jars.



Yeah I see that bulk only gets you a better price but it is not required...good to know you use them. I might need to buy quite a few jars myself when I harvest my 4 ladies in a cpl weeks...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2010)

MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS said:
			
		

> Anyone from colorado?  Any help?  I need a definitive answer i cant be driving around all day again.



I would recommend calling wherever to see if they have them.  IME, they sell them virtually everywhere.  I would be very surprised if Wal-mart did not have them.


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea walmart doesnt have them within 100 miles of me crazy, i know.  How long does shipping take i need at least on case or two within 5 days.


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 2, 2010)

Like my new avatar?  My first crop MAui wowie 2 weeks from harvest.


----------



## Hick (Jan 2, 2010)

the chain grocerers, super markets carry them, king super, safeway, costco,


----------



## ftw2012 (Jan 2, 2010)

whenever i save pickle jars or pasta jars ive found that its hard to get the smell out of the lids...dont know if it affects the taste of the weed cuz ive always opted not to use them.....i live in a town of 4500 people and i think there is at least 3 or 4 places that sell jars..grocery stores, pamida, home and garden stores...good luck on your search!


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 2, 2010)

I found Ace Hardware had a healthy stock of jars.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 2, 2010)

In WA, we have a sweet place called Storeables. Not sure
if they have website or maybe are outside WA. But they have sweet food grade non glass jars. I really like non glass that has a great seal. I get the 1/2gal tall ones. Luv them.

Edit: yep they have website. Check them out.


----------



## Raidernation (Jan 3, 2010)

COSTCO if you have that by you


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 20, 2010)

MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS said:
			
		

> Anyone from colorado? Any help? I need a definitive answer i cant be driving around all day again.


 
dude go to the store of your choice wal mart or whoever and get yourself quart size 32oz plastic containers 4 for about 3 bucks and go home and get it on. I also had trouble getting qt jars am still looking just because they bring back memories of the first time but until then the ziploc containers with the blue tops work great! maybe better because you can force alittle air out when you seal! be sure to get the ziploc brand the others seem to be made cheaper and rubbermaid are more costly!!

happy harvet


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 20, 2010)

Safeway or King Supers

Gb


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Yea this is where i get mine, you dont have to buy in bulk from there.
> Nice 1 gal jars.


 
Cool I've been wanting a couple one gallon jars, all I have are 1/2 gallons, and quarts.  You remember how much they were...never mind I'll check, they can't be that bad.


----------



## fellowsped (Jan 22, 2010)

Try those plastic jars from wal-mart that seal up.  They work better than mason jars imho


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks fello...but I'm partial to glass.


----------

